# Tri-Nations Rugby Coverage in Padova



## CANTA (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

I am a NZer new to this forum actually living in Switzerland (but wish we could be living in Italy) but have a problem you might be able to help me out with.

My Aus boyfriend and I are heading to Venice for 8 days on the 13th Sept but are desperate to see the decider of the Tri-Nations Rugby between NZ and Aust (for obvious reasons). As we have Sky Sports at our home in Swizerland I am desperate to find somewhere we can watch it on the way to Venice, possibly Padova, as he is torn between staying home and watching only to arrive in Venice late at night or as I want, to leave home early to get the extra afternoon in beautiful Italy but miss the rugby. 
As Sat 13th Sept is also his birthday I feel I need to do all I can to make both things happen successfully.

If anybody can tell me of any places that have Sky Sports in Padova or anywhere else on the way from Switzerland to Venice that would be open at midday for the 12:05 kick off, I would be very very grateful.

Cheers and many thanks in advance.

Canta


----------

